# Power Seat Wiring Diagram Needed



## stracener (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm installing a set of 2005 leather GTO power seats in my 1972 GTO. I need a diagram to wire up the connections to the seats. If anyone has a diagram, or knows a book I could buy to find one it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.
Dave


----------

